# Water pressure/booster pump problem - please help



## harpua102 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello all, my name is Jason and I am a licensed contractor / handyman. I have a problem with a bathroom remodel where the shower now has a 4 foot tall metal box on the wall that includes 10 jets that shoot water at the user as well as a normal shower head. The problem is, that when the user is showering and has the jets on at the same time, there simply is not enough pressure. I bought an indoor water pressure booster pump, but upon reading the directions, I have discovered that the water temperature maximum is 104 degrees F. My plan was to install this pump between the hot water heater outlet and the rest of the house.(therefore boosting the hot water) Unfortunately, the temperature is not my only problem. The pump I bought says that the operating pressure for the pump is between 23 and 50 psi. Isn't normal water pressure between 50 and 60 psi anyways? If that is the case then this pump is not strong enough. Lastly, the lines in the back of the metal box in the shower as well as the lines in the walls of the house are 1/2 inch. The outlet from the hot water heater is 3/4 inch. I have been told that since the intake and outtake holes on the pump are 1 inch, that I would need to make the rest of the lines leading to the shower 1 inch. I simply cannot do that. That is too much work. Is it possible to have more than 60 psi going through a standard 1/2 inch line? If so, what pump should I use and where can I get it? Thanks for the help. - jason


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Might try hiring a Licensed Plumber to fix the f up


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds to me like you should increse the size of the service from the main in the street, then repipe the entire building with 1" pipe. The pipe behind the shower must be increased to 5/8" minimum, preferably 7/8". 

You can not exceed 50 psi for 1/2" pipe, you risk bursting it. 

Contact the city to be sure the water main in the street can handle the increased flow.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

What did the plumbing inspector say about the job?:whistling2:

And why did you not hire a plumber who knows WTF they are doing?:laughing:


----------



## brassnipple (Apr 22, 2009)

on top of your screen,on the left side it says plumbing zone,now look to your right what does it say!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Go to www.diychatroom.com . They cater to hacks and handymen. Thread closed.


----------

